# wobbly canary -advice please!



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,

So I took pity on a canary that had been sat alone in a pet shop cage for over a year and took him home (for free, I might add) - and its quite plain that being in that place for so long has had a bad effect on him.

He stopped singing after he moulted once, they said. I have read that improper nutrition is probably why?

He is missing part of one of his back toes, which no doubt is not helping the balance issues, but he seems a bit weak overall - didn't even fly the first day, just sat huddled on the floor of the cage or in the food bowl (eating fine, probably too much!).

I have no experience of canaries I will admit, so what do fellow canary keepers suggest to give him to help him get back to full health? I have EMP egg food and a variety of vitamin and probiotic supplements at my disposal, but what about other foods? I have read that broccoli and cabbage and apple are good... anything else? 

Poor little thing. He did get livelier when I played him some canary song, alas he also tripped over his bad foot and was on his back struggling to get up for a few seconds


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

They love apple and broccoli...looks like you're doing all the right things...just keep it warm and hope for an improvement.
It will adjust to any missing toes.Keep the perches low so it doesn't have far to fall if it loses balance.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks poohdog. Question: when he gets on his feet, will he be able to go in the same cage as the zebs, or will they attack him? (or vice versa!)


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Depends on the birds and size of cage.No set rules there,it's down to the individual birds.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Phoenix24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I took pity on a canary that had been sat alone in a pet shop cage for over a year and took him home (for free, I might add) - and its quite plain that being in that place for so long has had a bad effect on him.
> 
> ...


(no canary experience- or with birds really for that matter but...) careful what you wish for- i worried about the same when i first got my stray budgie... flippin' boy never shuts up now!!   

and awesome you for taking him in!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha, yeah - I suppose whilst he is quiet he isn't waking me up at the crack of dawn! I would be happy if he just gets on his feet, the foot missing the toe seems to be a little... I dunno - not paralysed but definitely not fully functional. Obviously I have no idea what happened to it, but he can perch (just tends to fall off rather than hop off).

The sad thing is to get him better is probably going to make it less likely for him to trust me, but hey ho - he isn't as wild as the zebs at least!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good news, he is munching apple that I gave him and drinking his vitamin and probiotic enriched water... and flying around a lot more. But even better:

I noticed he is really focused on his bag of seed - he even tried to come out on the food bowl when I topped it up. He also nibbled my fingers. Great I thought, can take advantage of this. Also realised its the yellow bits in the mix he is after (what are those anyway?) So... got him interested by shaking the food bag, put some on my hand, put hand in cage, and after a couple of mins I had canary sitting on my hand eating!!!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Yellow bits are dried egg...

Do him a favour and hard boil an egg for him...then grate with a cheese grater...they love it. Only bit at a time though.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Stupid question, but do I keep the shell on or off the egg? Guess i'm having egg at some point this weekend then 

He is munching the EMP egg food a bit too.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Phoenix24 said:


> Stupid question, but do I keep the shell on or off the egg? Guess i'm having egg at some point this weekend then
> 
> He is munching the EMP egg food a bit too.


Not stupid...shell the egg...but save the shell and microwave for 1 minute (in case of salmonella) then crush...the bird will eat that too.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks poohdog. Poor little thing has just had another wobbly moment, legs in the air and everything. Think i'm going to get a vet to take a look at him


----------



## Helly2013 (Nov 5, 2013)

Taking him to a vet is a good idea. I have a canary that is missing a toe on each foot. He was wobbly for a while, but soon gained his balance. 

Sometimes canaries are not great at using new perches and reacting to changes in their environment. It might be that he is trying to get used to being in a different cage/place.
Also, take a look at his eyes. One of my canaries has cataracts and is often wobbly on her feet due to that. 

Hopefully there is no underlying problems, so I wish you the best of luck. Canaries are wonderful pets, so well done for giving him a better home than what he had before! 

:thumbup1:


----------

